# Selecting data based on 2 criteria from another worksheet to create a singing in document.



## aicantelo (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi, I have created a new training matrix my staff and need to create a signing in sheet based on a date entered in C4 in sheet1 and matching the course from a drop down list in Cell C10 in sheet 1. The data is in another worksheet, staff names in column A, dates will be in range B2:AY219 and the course titles are in cells B1:AY1. I have uses =IF(Sheet2!B2=Sheet1!$C$4,Sheet2!A2,"") to get the name based on the date but i cannot manage to work out how to match this also to the course title.  . Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jdellasala (Jan 2, 2023)

aicantelo said:


> Hi, I have created a new training matrix my staff and need to create a signing in sheet based on a date entered in C4 in sheet1 and matching the course from a drop down list in Cell C10 in sheet 1. The data is in another worksheet, staff names in column A, dates will be in range B2:AY219 and the course titles are in cells B1:AY1. I have uses =IF(Sheet2!B2=Sheet1!$C$4,Sheet2!A2,"") to get the name based on the date but i cannot manage to work out how to match this also to the course title.  . Any help would be appreciated


Welcome. The screenshots are not just unhelpful as screenshots generally are, but they are TINY! Install the *XL2BB* add-in and use it to post data instead of using screenshots. Thanks for having your Excel version and OK in your profile too!


----------

